# E3 to E3D status change



## PSkryer (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi,

I have a some questions about change of status and timing.

I'm currently living in NY on an E3D, with my wife on an E3. With a job offer, I wish to transfer to an E3 visa, and my wife wishes to drop to E3D for more flexibility.

I'm looking at change of status and petition forms (i-539 & i-129), but i'm curious about timing the visa application properly.

I'm thinking that my wife needs to transfer to an E3D within 10 days of leaving her E3 position. Otherwise she is either working without permit, or staying beyond 10 days. We really do not want to travel to Australia to make this change.

Does anyone have any experience with this? I'm curious to hear any advice you may have.

Thanks!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

go see an aila lawyer .. tiiming has to be spot on


----------



## KURB (Dec 12, 2014)

PSkryer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a some questions about change of status and timing.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Just following up on your request - did you find an answer to your question? I am in the exact same position and we really do not want to go back to Australia to swap our Visas around. If you could let me know the process you went through that would be great - thanks so much!


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

US Consulates in Canada can handle E3 visas, that might be bit easier than going back to Australia. And of course if your E3 and E3D expire you can leave to Canada for a few days and come back under visa waiver - just not too often.


----------

